# dlink 600L gives high priority to wifi devices



## HorrayforPeePee (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi guys, recently I faced a very irritating issue with D-Link Wireless N 150 Home Cloud Router DIR-600L.
Who ever tries to join wifi the internet speed on pc goes to almost nil where i cant perform anything.
How do I give 1st priority to PC or equal distribution of net speed to both pc n wifi devices.
I'm using MTNL broadband 2mb plan.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2013)

DIR-600L - How to Enable Traffic Control


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Oct 3, 2013)

thanx......when i'm about to save settings it says key in manual download is invalid......is this settings for wifi devices rite and not for pc rite.... i mean i want to give pc on high priority if possible


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 4, 2013)

what value are you trying to enter in "key in bandwidth manually option?also post screenshot of settings page.


----------

